# Top for a Cold air return box



## mstrfnsh (Aug 19, 2013)

I'am installing an outdoor wood furnace and needed to make a cold air return /air filer box. It will be in a room under a window so made this top for the wife to set her plants on. I made it out of pine and routed the edges, I have stained it with Golden oak then Brown Mahogany alcohol stain. I sprayed it on let it dry then sprayed some Sherwin Williams Conversion varnish on it in the dull rubbed effect. Considering its just pine it is coming out well. Will post pics when I can remember how.


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

I always liked the character of pine..the knots can pop at times..but a nice looking wood in my opinion...


----------

